# Beefcake!



## Drago (1 Mar 2021)

Lifelong weight lifter, have been a body lifter, amateur (and not especually competitive) powerlifter and in later years lifting to maintain lean muscle mass regulate metabolism and ward off osteoperosis...as well as the spritual and discipline benefits that come with pushing body and mind beyond the endurance horizon.

However, at 52 I'm not getting any younger and I'm starting to get aching joints that take longer and longer to recover after each workout.

In addition, at 260lbs im carrying a lot of mass that might be counter productive - In the event of iniury or illness thats suddenly a lot to haul around.

So, from today I'm having a radical overhaul. Instead of a 3 day split routine repeated twice a week with Sundays off I am switching to a whole body workout 3 times a week, with _minor_ emphasis on upper body Monday and Friday and legs on Wednesday.

We'll see if I can feel an improvement in the aches and pains, and drop to a more sustainable 235 or so (at a whisker under 6'4").

This is quite a big change for me and I will detail my efforts and, hopefully, progress here.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Mar 2021)

Sounds a bit like my general routine i have been doing all my life . i must admit it slipped abit these last few months but started back again in earnest now the weather is better as my home gym is either a total gym or outside ( consisting of a couple of dumbells and the kids swing for pulls)
Did a burn out ride and then a gym session last night and i ache all over today


----------



## Drago (1 Mar 2021)

Right, done this mornings workout. Suppersetting opposing muscle groups, starting very heavy to shock the muscles and then j tk lighter weights and higher reps. Feeling distinctly wobbly now!

A boiled egg to go with my mid morning coffee (no milk or sugar, like my coffee as it should be) and ive knocked myself up a home made lentil and vegetable soup for lunch. Ill have a regular evening meal, albeit careful with the portion control.

Let's see how it goes. As of this morning 260.9lbs, 52" chest and back at full expansion, 36" waist. I don't mind losing a little mass off my back and chest, but perhaps no lower than 48 - I want to lean up a little, but don't want to be a mere "normie", as we call them  A good friend of mine competes in physique bodybuilding - thats the direction i want to go, albeit not quite so low on the mass.

34" waist easily within grasp.

We have a conservatory that we dont use because its, well, pretty sheet, so my bench, weights, rower and decline ab board are all in there. One of this year's projects is to properly refurbish our 2nd garage, and thstll become a proper gym (then a new conservatory, but I'll pay some schmoe to do that.


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2021)

3 days in, can report ive stuck religiously to the eating regime. One thing I habe in my favour is a will of iron and once Ive set my mind on a goal then im usually good for it.

Midweek workout this monring. Whole body, but with a little leg work too. Had the covid jab a few days ago and felt a bit fatigued since (really bad on Monday) but gutted through it. Not my best performance, but better than sitting on the sofa.

Weigh in on Saturday morning, see how I'm doing.


----------



## Sterlo (3 Mar 2021)

If you scrape the crud off your pants, you'll probably get down to 240.


----------



## stephec (3 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> If you scrape the crud off your pants, you'll probably get down to 240.


He burn up that many calories doing it that he'll be nearer 230.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (3 Mar 2021)

I have no idea what this thread is about


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Mar 2021)

Beefcake, full of lard and dripping


----------



## matticus (3 Mar 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I have no idea what this thread is about


I think it's a tribute to one of the finer episodes of South Park:


----------



## Bonefish Blues (3 Mar 2021)

Drago was in South Park. Am impress!


----------



## vickster (3 Mar 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Drago was in South Park. Am impress!


As well as Harry Potter


----------



## matticus (3 Mar 2021)

vickster said:


> As well as Harry Potter


Awesome versatility! He went to RADA, you know.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (3 Mar 2021)

vickster said:


> As well as Harry Potter


Ah, it was _Potter _Training he had, to the detriment of his undercrackers, clearly.


----------



## AuroraSaab (3 Mar 2021)

Are you following a diet plan, Drago? Or just cutting out snacks and cr*p? I need to get back on low carbing and shift the extra lockdown pounds. And then shift the other excess pounds. Will go back to the gym once it reopens, depending on covid precautions etc.


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2021)

A semi diet plan, plus no snacks and crap.


----------



## stephec (3 Mar 2021)

matticus said:


> Awesome versatility! He went to RADA, you know.


Best in his year. 😂


----------



## cyberknight (4 Mar 2021)

Weighed myself today for the 1st time since x mas as i was dreading the scales after the last few months due to overeating and lack of exercise in general and i was happy with the result , i wont go into numbers as we are all different but if i can get my power and endurance back and keep around this i will be very happy.Just seem to have no oomph in the legs atm


----------



## Drago (6 Mar 2021)

Almost a week in, and ive put on 0.8lb. 

Think i just need to keep at it and give my body time to react, although I will admit to being slightly disappointed at not being 13 stones already.


----------



## Colin Grigson (6 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Almost a week in, and ive put on 0.8lb.
> 
> Think i just need to keep at it and give my body time to react, although I will admit to being slightly disappointed at not being 13 stones already.


You’re right, you need to keep at it - it’s taken years to go on, you shouldn’t expect it to come off in 5 minutes. I’ve lost 30lbs since July - slow and steady wins the race - keep going


----------



## Drago (14 Mar 2021)

This mornings post Forest Gump weigh in shows me at 257, 3lbs down. The aching from the different weight regime has passed and I'm fairly well into that now. Gotta keep at it if I am to stand a chance of being selected to pkay Jack Reacher


----------



## Drago (2 Apr 2021)

Ok, this hasn't gone quite as planned.

Stood in the scales this morning...265lbs! Yet my waist is down an inch and my chest/back up an inch, and im without a shadow of a doubt less flabby. 

I can only conclude from this that my body is responding very favourably to the whole body routine. Not quite what id intended at all - not unwelcome per se, but not what I was aiming for. Perhaps I shouldn't complain, and just enjoy it while im still able to?


----------



## Drago (13 Apr 2021)

Update. 

This has gone totally by the by. A health issue that has developed that is either pretty serious, or deadly serious, and while I await confirmation of the illness and prognosis im not going to spend any more time on this health project.

I'll update you when I know a bit more myself.

Meantime, time to get some time claming and banging under my belt as best I can. The fatigue isn't helping, but worst case scenario I may be undergoing some unpleasant treatment and will be losing some weight and muscle mass. The more I have on the plus side of the ledger to begin with, the better off I'll be when I come out the other side.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Update.
> 
> This has gone totally by the by. A health issue that has developed that is either pretty serious, or deadly serious, and while I await confirmation of the illness and prognosis im not going to spend any more time on this health project.
> 
> ...


gws


----------



## AuroraSaab (13 Apr 2021)

Sorry to hear that, D. Hope you get your medical info quickly so you know where you are with it all. Best wishes.


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (13 Apr 2021)

All best wishes, Drago


----------



## T4tomo (13 Apr 2021)

lets hope its only in the pretty serious category, wishing you a swift diagnosis and recovery.


----------



## rockyroller (13 Apr 2021)

age stinks. at 50 I was in the shape of my life due to a 10 yr body transformation effort. now, at 62, I miss all the cross training & of course the physical benefits. hoping to get back on the horse, after my 2nd shot later this month. wondering about the pull-ups ...


----------



## Rocky (13 Apr 2021)

Wishing you all the best Drago. I hope the treatment works and it’s not too unpleasant


----------



## johnblack (13 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Update.
> 
> This has gone totally by the by. A health issue that has developed that is either pretty serious, or deadly serious, and while I await confirmation of the illness and prognosis im not going to spend any more time on this health project.
> 
> ...


Stay well neighbour.


----------



## fossyant (13 Apr 2021)

All the best big lad.


----------



## Colin Grigson (13 Apr 2021)

Let’s hope it’s not as sinister as you think - keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## DCBassman (14 Apr 2021)

Fingers crossed, Big D!


----------

